# Glock 23 .40 for hog hunting.



## Zombie Tom (Mar 24, 2007)

Would it work?


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

As a back-up rig I'd say yes, but only with the toughest/heaviest slugs you can find. As a primary hunting arm I'd say no. A .41 mag or bigger would be the way to go.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't think I'd ever use an auto for hunting. I like the reliability of a revolver. I think your chances of finding a better hunting round will be in .41 or .44 caliber.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I carry a 45 on duty, but as a hunting round it's a wimp. A 40 would be even worse. I would guess you can kill a hog with it, if you get a full clip load into him. It will still involve tracking. 
The only one shot kill you will get will be a head shot from very close, and that doesn't always work. When butchering hogs I seen a 200 pound hog shot in the head. It tore down the little fence and got back out with the other 30 hogs. It stood in a corner and the guy come up behind it and put one behind the ear. After two more rounds a fellow shot it in the head with a 22 magnum rifle. That must have got better penetration because it went down. Luckily there was a pessimist around with the rifle, and it was only a minute or so from first shot to the rifleman ending the foolishness. The short case semi autos just are not a humane killing machine.
It's a good self defense weapon. I guess people don't have the tenacity of life that animals have. It's also possible the guy processing pigs made a poor bullet selection. I didn't hang around long enough to ask. Look at the foot pounds of energy. It's less than half of what a good 44 round carries.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It sure would. Provided you were only going to take smaller ones. You will also want to use the right kind of ammo. Hard lead would probably be the best. If you are going to shoot the smallest ones then a good HP would work. Like has been stated above there are much better choices.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The biggest problem will be finding a prperly designed bullet for that purpose. Since 40's are really noy classified as a "hunting" round it is tough to find a bullet that will provide adequate penetration and proper expansion for your use. As mentioned a good "hard case" bullet would be you best choice and stick to medium to small pigs.


----------

